# Please delete it was not a positive addition to this site



## AlwaysLost (Jun 30, 2017)

Please delete, not a productive post. And a bad influence on younger people sorry for posting this it was stupid.


----------



## germanbini (Jun 30, 2017)

While surprisingly I've never been nearly shot nor participated in an MMA fight, I did manage to shove out on two separate occasions an approximately 13" round, 20" long, eight-pound baby through something which usually has an opening diameter of 1"! 

*And even more hard-core, I raised them. *


----------



## landpirate (Jun 30, 2017)

germanbini said:


> While surprisingly I've never been nearly shot nor participated in an MMA fight, I did manage to shove out on two separate occasions an approximately 13" round, 20" long, eight-pound baby through something which usually has an opening diameter of 1"!
> 
> *And even more hard-core, I raised them. *


I think you win, hands down the most hardcore!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 30, 2017)

NutSac said:


> you should never shove a baby. Tsk, Tsk.



I ALWAYS shove babies. ::dummy::


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 30, 2017)

germanbini said:


> While surprisingly I've never been nearly shot nor participated in an MMA fight, I did manage to shove out on two separate occasions an approximately 13" round, 20" long, eight-pound baby through something which usually has an opening diameter of 1"!
> 
> *And even more hard-core, I raised them. *



I think having and raising children is probably the most hardcore task imaginable. Going back for seconds! Epic


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 30, 2017)

NutSac said:


> i used to prizefight too  A certain bar set up a ring and you could win cash or tattoo gift certs.
> 
> But then i think the cops or some lawsuits interfered because the bar quit doin it.
> 
> ...



That's tricking epic man! Back in those days bareknuckle fights were safer than the UFC. The ufc didn't have weight classes back then.

Way to stick it to those greedy politicians!!

I wish I could laugh about the gangster girls lol but it was close. If my reflexes were just a little worse it would have been it for me.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 30, 2017)

pretty tame but used to repo cars in Texas.


----------



## germanbini (Jun 30, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I think having and raising children is probably the most hardcore task imaginable. Going back for seconds! Epic


Awww - pretty much, though, like probably over 90% of pregnancies, they were both "surprises" so - but no regrets.


----------



## germanbini (Jun 30, 2017)

landpirate said:


> I think you win, hands down the most hardcore!


Shoot, I wasn't trying to win.  Just glad I have something to talk about in the competition.  

I'm sure there are some more great and epic stories out there?


----------



## Odin (Jun 30, 2017)

Once I at so many chewy cherry granola bars... Then the next morning I swear I was dropping a red n brown brick. It may have cracked the porceline ::cyclops::


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jun 30, 2017)

Art101 said:


> pretty tame but used to repo cars in Texas.



That is pretty epic actually


----------



## tennesseejed (Jul 1, 2017)

Since when is doing 7 or 8 drugs at once hardcore? I failed to receive the memo when it changed from stupid, to hardcore. No offense. Just be careful man.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 1, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Since when is doing 7 or 8 drugs at once hardcore? I failed to receive the memo when it changed from stupid, to hardcore. No offense. Just be careful man.



No your right it was an incredibly stupid thing to do .

With the exception of the most pit I'm afraid my whole list were exercises in human stupidity...


----------



## tennesseejed (Jul 1, 2017)

I have made similar reckless decisions, no doubt, but I don't understand glorifying it. Thats all. 

No hard feelings intended. I just hate the thought of some kid labeling this "hardcore" and trying it.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 1, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> I have made similar reckless decisions, no doubt, but I don't understand glorifying it. Thats all.
> 
> No hard feelings intended. I just hate the thought of some kid labeling this "hardcore" and trying it.



No I think your right I asked for this thread to be deleted it was not well thought out.


----------



## creature (Jul 2, 2017)

only a fool blows their foot off, & still thinks it was a good idea ; )

now if someone would hand me some tweezers, i have a shit load of buchshot to pull outta my own toes..

; )


----------

